# Fife/Dundee



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

Just wondered if there were many people from around this neck of the woods, on the forums?

If so, we should have a cuppa some time and a chat about our reptiles etc


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Theres quite a few I'm aware off. I'll wait for them to surface though


----------



## Nyoka Malkia (Feb 28, 2007)

Dundee half an hour from me:2thumb:


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

Arbroath Ur 10 Mins Fae Me


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

Nice one. If we get enough people, we should definately have a wee meetup


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i come to fife 1/2 times a year!!!
does that count?

Fife...


CRAIL!!! lol


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

NO WAY freeky

i used to holiday in crail... thats freaked me out totally!!!!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hehe!!! brillaint place no?
my family live there 



sparkle said:


> NO WAY freeky
> 
> i used to holiday in crail... thats freaked me out totally!!!!


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

dundonian here!:2thumb: id deffo turn up


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm in Fife.

Usually go through to Dundee for hockey. End of this season though.


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

Nyoka Malkia said:


> Dundee half an hour from me:2thumb:


Same here.

I'm in Perth.


----------



## perthchickie (Mar 15, 2008)

Am fae Perth too



Harrison said:


> Same here.
> 
> I'm in Perth.


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

Reaper941 said:


> I'm in Fife.
> 
> Usually go through to Dundee for hockey. End of this season though.


i used to be a Stars supporter til they got p*sh. :lol2: Havent been since most of the good teams moved to the Elite league.


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

I work in Gamestation. Feel free to heckle me, haha


----------



## RepMad189 (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm a fifer although i am living in Falkirk now. Through fife quite often visiting friends and family.


----------



## Kathryn666 (Dec 16, 2007)

There are a few of us in the Aberdeen area that go down Dundee way. We should try and do a get together. I would def be up for it :2thumb:


----------



## thedee (Mar 11, 2006)

im in dundee,


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

Brilliant. More of a response than I expected. 
We should arrange a meetup if you are all for it?

End of the month, or early July maybe?


----------



## piercedrab (Jan 15, 2008)

Paul_Amanda said:


> I work in Gamestation. Feel free to heckle me, haha


 

does that mean u can get us a good discount as im always in the one in my area and there prices are going up and up latley


----------



## madzombieguy (Jul 27, 2007)

Well it all depends on whats in it for me? hehe


----------



## pjlucy (Dec 7, 2007)

Born and bred dundonion

live in fife now, family lives in dundee and arbroath


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

im in fife....came here fae arbroath...and originally fae southampton :2thumb:


----------



## Harrison (Feb 29, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/142203-scotland-meetup.html

Tell us where you are so we can get our numbers right!


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

Another Perther here :whistling2:


----------



## reptileman75 (Jun 7, 2008)

another one here !!!Nice to meet you all!


----------



## herpteman (May 4, 2007)

I'm in West Lothian but don't mind a bit of travelling! Esp. for a free cuppa!

Fife is about 30-45 mins away from me.


----------



## derek n (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi, newbie from kirkcaldy here


----------



## GeckoLass (Nov 15, 2007)

Im just outside edin (midlothian) but go to dunfermline weekly to Serpentus Exotics :no1::notworthy::no1::notworthy::no1::notworthy:


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

Im From Dundee :whistling2:


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Live in St Andrews most the year and yes im a student.


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Im in Kincardine, Fife for my sins


----------



## Downloader82 (May 11, 2008)

Dundee here.


----------

